

Stephen Watt keynote at Infiltratecon 2013 - ook
http://www.infiltratecon.com/watt.html

======
ook
Security Professional with hacker buddies who did TJ Maxx hack talking at
length frankly about his prosecution under conspiracy charges by same
prosecutor who prosecuted Aaron Swartz.

See [http://venturebeat.com/2013/01/17/convicted-hacker-steven-
wa...](http://venturebeat.com/2013/01/17/convicted-hacker-steven-watt-on-
aaron-swarzt-its-just-not-justice/) etc

